
Debian – The Universal Operating System - r11t
http://pthree.org/2009/11/17/debian-the-universal-operating-system/
======
nzmsv
I guess both programming languages and operating systems are susceptible to
the Blub problem.

~~~
Nosferax
What is the blub problem?

~~~
telemachos
I'm guessing this: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blub#Blub>

Found via a variant of "try the simplest thing that might possibly work." In
this case, just enter 'blub' into Wikipedia (search the simplest thing that
might possibly get a hit).

~~~
Nosferax
Found the original article by Paul Graham :

<http://www.paulgraham.com/avg.html>

